# Newbie sucht Hilfe



## o-flex (25. Sep 2004)

Hallo 
ich habe folgendes Script(head):

*<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
<!--
	function over(id) {
		var elem = eval(document.getElementById(id));
		var textlink = eval(elem.getElementsByTagName("a")[0]);
		elem.style.backgroundColor = "#FDFEA6";
		textlink.style.color = "";
	}

	function out(id) {
		var elem = eval(document.getElementById(id));
		var textlink = eval(elem.getElementsByTagName("a")[0]);
		elem.style.backgroundColor = "";
		textlink.style.color = "";
	}
//-->
</script>*

und wird dann in der Tabele (Body) so ausgedrückt:

*<td class='body' id="01" onMouseOver='over(id)' onMouseOut='out(id)' >*

das funktioniert (maus über tabel => tabellenhintergrund ändert sich)
 auch ich möchte gerne das noch eine 2 Tabelle ihren Hintergrund ändert  d.h.:
ich gehe auf Tabelle a und die Tabelle a & b ändern ihre Farben,
wenn ich aber auf Tabelle b gehe soll nichts passieren

Kann mir jemand bei meinen kleinen Probleme helfen
Nicht es mir nicht über ich bin in programmieren eine Null
Ich bedanke mich schon im Vorraus für alle ANtworten 
MFG
Christian


----------



## bummerland (25. Sep 2004)

huaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  :autsch:  :autsch:  :autsch:  :bahnhof:  :noe: 

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Student (1. Okt 2004)

da fragste hier nach:
 :arrow: http://devshare.de/viewforum.php?f=5

da sollten dir mehr leute helfen können.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (1. Okt 2004)

> Newbie sucht Hilfe


Bitte Boardregeln beachten:



> Aussagekräftige Titel verwenden! Es nervt nur, wenn ihr z. B. schreibt "Suche Hilfe". Eine gute kurze Beschreibung eures Problems hilft euch viel eher weiter.



@Mods:
Bitte Titel präzisieren.


----------

